# 1964 lemans wheel tire combo



## Mickie08 (8 mo ago)

Sorry for what I am sure is a repeat question. I am new here and did a quick search and did not see the answer I was looking for.

Just picked up a 64 Lemans project car. Pretty solid start for a resto. 

Anyways, not having done this in a LONG time, I have 2 main questions..

1. I am thinking going tubular control arms and new coil covers up front (possibly coil overs on back) and discs all around. Any kits you recommend? Is Wilwood worth the money or go a more budget friendly version (this will be for a driver, not a show car).

2. Going 15" torque thrusts. I am not planning on lowering the car noticeable. Thinking 15x7 up front and 15x8 in back. What offset would I need, and what tire size would you recommend that will fit/function with out issue.


----------

